# Jerky Recipe



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

This is my Dad's recipe and instructions that he gave me. I can't believe I had not shared it before now. Turns out great every time.


Beef or Venison Jerky

This recipe is also good for chicken breasts, but the final product, while very good, does not resemble the taste of chicken or of beef jerky.

This marinade recipe will work for three to four pounds of beef or venison, depending on the shape of the marinade container. The marinade may be reused if it is stored in the freezer. Taste it and replenish the wine and any flavors that were depleted during the first use.

3 – 4 pounds beef
1 10 oz. bottle soy sauce
1 10 oz bottle Worcestershire sauce
¼ cup barbecue sauce
½ teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons liquid smoke flavoring
1 tablespoon steak sauce
1 tablespoon ground Rosemary 
1 tablespoon powdered or granulated garlic (onion powder may be substituted, but do not use onion salt or garlic salt)
1 teaspoon hot sauce (Lea and Perrins or other common hot sauces may be used, but be cautious about using the very hot specialty sauces)
1 tablespoon freshly ground black pepper (the black pepper is for taste, not heat. If you can’t use freshly ground pepper, don’t use any)
2 ounces sherry or red wine(optional)

NOTE on ingredients – I use Worcestershire sauce, steak sauce, soy sauce and barbecue sauce from a Dollar Store. In this use, it tastes the same as the expensive items from the supermarket. 
Stir all the ingredients (except meat) until well mixed. Pour into a marinating container. The best container will be tall and narrow, for most efficient use of the marinade mix, and should have a lid. Covering with plastic wrap will work as well as a lid. Using a bowl will require more marinade and will make it difficult to keep the meat under the surface. (I use a stainless steel clam pot with a wire mesh basket.)
The meat can be any cut, but keep a couple of points in mind. Venison is all lean and works best. Beef needs to be lean and the fat trimmed off as much as possible. A well marbled steak is not a good choice for jerky. Fat doesn’t dry and will eventually become rancid. It won’t make you sick but won’t taste as good as the lean meat. If you use chicken, skin it and trim the fat. I recommend beef eye round or loin tips.
The beef should be cut into manageable pieces that will produce strips about 4 – 5 inches long and 2 - 3 inches high. Put the beef in a freezer for 2 – 3 hours, or until it is stiff enough to cut into neat, uniform slices. Cut slices 1/8 inch thick or a bit thicker, so that it looks like very thick bacon slices. 
As you cut the meat, drop it into the marinade and press it down as you go, to keep track of whether you are going to have enough liquid to keep the meat covered. If necessary, the marinade may be thinned with a cup of water, but remove the meat to add it, so that the marinade will be well mixed.
Place a dish on the meat to keep it under the liquid, and if necessary place something heavy, such as a glass of water, on the plate.
Refrigerate the meat and marinade at least 8 hours, and preferably a couple of days, stirring a couple of times a day. (I just shake and rotate my wire basket.)
Remove the meat from the marinade and let it drain thoroughly to minimize the dripping in your dehydrator. Lay the meat strips on your dehydrator trays and turn it on.
Inspect the meat occasionally for dryness. You’ll want to stop the drying when the jerky is almost hard; just barely pliable. Many dryers will dry the lower trays first, so inspect both top and bottom layers, and rotate if necessary. In my house the drying takes about 8 hours.
Place the finished jerky into plastic storage bags and keep in a cool cellar or refrigerator. I like to put a half dozen strips in Ziplock snack bags to carry in my pocket.
Nothing in a recipe is sacred. Feel free to modify this one to fit your taste. The amount of hot sauce is tricky, but the amount I listed is safe for most people. Some people like jerky that tastes like dry barbecue, but I prefer it rich and spicy.
A variation is to heavily coat the meat strips while on the tray with freshly ground pepper. This is essentially kippered beef, and if you are in love with fresh pepper (as I am) it tastes great.
Some people like to add jalapena peppers or brown sugar (or both)
to the marinade, so let your imagination take off.

Now…Enjoy!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! And I like the tip about using dollar store sauce for jerky. We do that too.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks i shall give it a try.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I do about the same but no rosemary, I use crushed red peppers from our garden.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------

